# Australian Arowana (Scleropages jardini)



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey guys,

I am looking for some information about the Australian Arowana - reliable, not conflicting information, so please don't turn this thread into one of those "I'm right, you're wrong"-debates - if you don't have reliable info, then please don't post at all.

What I'm after is things like how large they can grow, what their growth rate is, what the minimum tank size for an adult is, what type of water they inhabit (soft? hard? etc.), what they should be fed, if they can have tank mates and if so what kinds, and basically anything else one should know about the captive care of this magnificent species.

Personal experiences are of course more than welcome!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

go to tankbuster care, its pinned in this section. Dracofish posted a profile on the second page.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I read that they get about 30" and need a 125-180g tank for adults. 75-85 F water temp. Soft water. Eats live crustaceans, fish, floating pellets, beefheart. It seems to be agressive to other arowana, Ideal tank mates include: Similar sized fish , Plecos, and larger scavenger Catfish.

I found a link to some info here.

I just read around the web a bit but this seems to be whateveryone says about it.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

0 tank mate trust me my 18"er has killed silvers bigger dan him and is destroying a rtc the same sie as hime and all the other jardini owners usualy feel the same way but 0 tank mates it the way to go









Tank Conditions: 75-86ºF; pH 7.0; dH to 10
Minimum Tank Capacity: 125 gallons


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks a lot, guys









I already feared that an Aussie Aro would be out of my league (my biggest tank is a 52" long 80 gallon) - very frustrating, as they have 4" juvi's for 30 bucks at my LFS (each time I go there and see them, I start drooling out of control, lol)


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

the 80 long how wide is it???if its 18" you could get away wit a jar til its about 12 inches but then you would definetly need to upgrade


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bob351 said:


> the 80 long how wide is it???if its 18" you could get away wit a jar til its about 12 inches but then you would definetly need to upgrade


That's the problem - the tank is 52x20x20", but cannot upgrade to anything larger (the floor won't hold that much weight). And I don't want to buy a fish, get really attached to it, and then having to sell it because it outgrows my tank








Guess I'll have to look for something else.

Thanks, though


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i no wut you mean i almost had to get rid of my jar but thankfully a deal came by and i got him the proper sise tank, suck that arowanas get so damm big i would get some silvers if they only got like 2 feet damm big fish. good luck with your serch


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Well i am a little to late but what everyone said is about on the ball, i would say for an full grown u would need a 150 gal but thats just me. DAMN 30$ thats cheap, well up here it is i got a 3"er a while back for 50$ and most of the stores charge about 100$ for a jard of the same size. Oh btw golden wolf fish would be damn cool for your tank imo.


----------

